# Question on acceptance of training course



## AKkeith (May 17, 2014)

I was looking to attend a training course conducted by a company called IMS. 
http://www.ims-security.com
The owner Aaron Cohen seems to be pretty legitimate as he is used by Fox News as an analyst. 
I was wondering if other security contracting companies would honor and accept this course? I want to make sure I'm not spending $2-3000 on something other companies will not honor. 
Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2014)

Which course are you looking at and for what purposes? What type of recognition are wanting from other companies?

Generally anything private sector in training doesn't have universal recognition unless its a government/higher education accredited course, or part of a alliance or association of private businesses.

A good example would be, Paul Howe's training with CSAT, although accepted as a top notch trainer, only some of his courses are accredited by LE commissions. Even so any course taken by him is good training and will be good on the resume, not all carry the same weight in the LE community.

If you are looking for something specific, I can recommend where I would go...


----------



## AKkeith (May 19, 2014)

I'm looking at a 5 day high threat protection course. I am trying to break into the security contracting business, preferably WPS, but I understand I have to start somewhere.

I am wondering if the course is worth the money as a valuable training course on my resume or if companies will blow it off as worthless because it is not their training course.

I am definitely open to any suggestions for courses. I have already signed up for some advanced handgun courses with Academi.


----------



## Grunt (May 19, 2014)

To be honest, the value in the course may not be measured by prospective employers as much as its value may be to you. If the training is something you feel will enable you to provide your client with a better product or service -- then it's worth the money -- regardless of its value on a resume'.

With that said, I certainly wish you the very best success with your future plans.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2014)

If you are wanting to get into WPS you would be better off spending your money on a Paramedic course, driving courses and the like. WPS has a set program, everyone gets certification on the same standards, if you want to get a head of the pack of XYZ than K9, EOD, paramedic, etc, is the way you want to go. Even a good recognized Sniper course.

As for just getting into close protection CONUS/OCONUS (not DoS WPS) I would recommend ESI, they have one of the better and longer reps in the business and you can use your VA benefits to pay for it.

My $.02


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2014)

Also any course you take on EP/CP/PSD should come from a company that is 1) long term established, 2) well regarded, 3) still relevant in business. The only company I know here invthe states that is 100% universally accepted that still puts on open enrollment courses is Academi (former blackwater) but I've also heard the quality of training is slipping with them.

ESI plays to a different market, and has a very large network to help guys find gigs.

Anything in connection with STEELE foundation, International Training Inc (ITI) or through any number of LE and security associations.


----------



## AKkeith (May 19, 2014)

Thank you Agoge.

JAB, thank you as well.


----------

